# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ενισχυση σηματος wifi

## tomhel

Καλησπερα παιδες.
Σημερα εντόπισα στην περιξ εμου περιοχη , ξεκλείδωτο wifi με πολυ καλο bradwith  με την παντεντα του "σουρωτηριού" , αλλα καταφερα να παρω μολις 2 γραμμες σημα..
images.jpg

  Σκέφτομαινα ενισχύσω το σημα με αυτα..

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ALFA-AWUS036NH-2...item43a340c6ea

2)http://cgi.ebay.com/2-4GHz-20dBi-RP-...item3362d90b35

Τι γνώμη εχετε ..??
Αξιζει τον κοπο και τα εξοδα..??
Θα μπορέσει να μου δωσει 1-2 μπαρες ακόμα..??

Επισεις ( για πειραματισμό ) εαν εχει κανένας καποιο λινκ με την πατεντα κεραιας απο pringles ( στα ελληνικά αν γινετε η τελος πάντων κάποιον αναλυτικό οδηγο diy ) ας μου το δωσει..
Οχι μονο για pringless , αλλα για οποιαδήποτε κεραία 2.4 , με καλη απολαβή..

Και τελος , αν ξερετε καποιο αξιόπιστο και free προγραμματακι για μέτρηση στάθμης wifi σήματος ( win 7 ) ???
Ελπιζω να μην ζηταω πολλα .. :Cool:

----------


## aris285

Για δες.

----------


## dalai

to wifi που πιανεις εχει το πολυ 50-100mwatt  εκπομπη. Οσα megawatt  και να εκπεμπεις εσυ,το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να κανεις κακο στην υγεια σου , αφου η εποικεινωνια ειναι ΑΜΦΙΔΡΟΜΗ. πρεπει και να σε ακουει και να τον ακους.Αρα για να μην πολυλογουμε ,χρειαζεσαι ενα usb sta 100-200mwatt (dlink tp-link) με δυνατοτητα εξωτερικης κεραιας ,  και μια καλη κεραια σαν αυτη που σκεφτεσαι να παρεις .
για κεραιες πατεντες δες www.twmn.net www.awmn.net 
για  προγραμμα  netstubler (free  και καλο)

----------


## tomhel

@ aris , ρε συ αρη , τετοια βιντεακια εχω βρει αρκετα και εγω ..
Αλλα θα ηθελα κατι που να δείχνει κατάλογο υλικόν , διατομές , μήκος , και γενικά μια πιο αναλυτική παρουσίαση.Ετσι στα πεταχτα τι να καταλαβεις..??
@ dalai
Το θεμα με την εκπομπή ηλ/κης ακτινοβολίας και υγεια το κατέχω αρκετά καλα , και ισως να ειμαι απο τους λίγους που έχουν εξοπλιστεί με οργανα για να την μετράνε.
Ετσι και αλλιώς το 'μηχανάκι" που θα κανει την ενίσχυση του σήματος θα ειναι εξω απο το σπίτι διπλα απο την κεραία , και το μονο που θα ειναι σε επαφή με εμενα η τον χρήστη του υπολογιστή θα ειναι το καλώδιο usb..
Σημειώνετε η γνώμη σου μιας και πιστεύω ότι είσαι γνώστης ..
Θα παρω μια yagi και θα αρχισω τις δόκιμες..
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..!!

----------


## vmanos

Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι καποιοι ανθρωποι πρεπει να κανοθν τις "Δουλειες" τους εισ βαρος αλλον. 20 ευρω το μηνα δεν ειναι πολλα,ΕΛΕΟΣ πια

----------


## maouna

πραγματι τα 2 watt σε αυτην τη συχνοτητα ειναι επικινδυνα για την υγεια.Με την κεραια yagi και με ενα απλο usb για wifi  που εχει κονεκτορα φτανει.(χωρις να κοιτας εκει που στοχευει η κεραια.)
το κουτι απο τα pringles δεν εχει την καταλληλη διαμετρο για την συχνοτητα των 2.4ghz 
κατι με διαμετρο γυρw στους 9-10 ποντους

----------


## tomhel

> Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι καποιοι ανθρωποι πρεπει να κανοθν τις "Δουλειες" τους εισ βαρος αλλον. 20 ευρω το μηνα δεν ειναι πολλα,ΕΛΕΟΣ πια



Kαι ποιος σου ειπε ρε φιλε οτι θα κανω την "δουλεια" μου εις βαρος κάποιου αλλου..??
Καταρχας το δίκτυο ειναι εσκεμμένα ελεύθερο ( δημοτικό wifi ) και κατα δεύτερον  στην θεση που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικής γραμμής...
Δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα να ξοδεψω 20€ για να εχω δικο μου internet και  να μην έρχονται κατι εξυπνάκηδες σαν και εσενα και να με λενε 'τζαμπατζη..."
Καμια φορα καλύτερα να μασας παρα να μιλάς...!!!
Και το ελεος παει καλύτερα στην δικη σου περίπτωση , που χωρίς να ξέρεις  πεταγεσε να πεις την κλασική 'ελληνική' εξυπνάδα σου..!!

----------


## vmanos

> Kαι ποιος σου ειπε ρε φιλε οτι θα κανω την "δουλεια" μου εις βαρος κάποιου αλλου..??



Σου παραθετω δικη σου προταση 




> Σημερα εντόπισα στην περιξ εμου περιοχη , ξεκλείδωτο wifi με πολυ καλο bradwith  με την παντεντα του "σουρωτηριού"



Δεν αναφερεις πουθενα οτι ειναι Δημοτικό wifi 





> Καταρχας το δίκτυο ειναι εσκεμμένα ελεύθερο ( δημοτικό wifi )



Και ποιος σου ειπε οτι επειδη ειναι ελευθερο ο Δημος το εβαλε εκει για να εξυπηρετισει εσενα να παρεις ολο το bandidiwth.





> και κατα δεύτερον  στην θεση που βρίσκομαι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα τηλεφωνικής γραμμής...



Ε οχι και εν ετει 2010 στην ΚΟΡΙΝΘΟ δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα τηλεφωνικης γραμμης





> Δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα να ξοδεψω 20€ για να εχω δικο μου internet και  να μην έρχονται κατι εξυπνάκηδες σαν και εσενα και να με λενε 'τζαμπατζη..."
> Καμια φορα καλύτερα να μασας παρα να μιλάς...!!!
> Και το ελεος παει καλύτερα στην δικη σου περίπτωση , που χωρίς να ξέρεις  πεταγεσε να πεις την κλασική 'ελληνική' εξυπνάδα σου..!!



Στα επιστρεφω ασχολιαστο,και οποιος εχει λιγο μυαλο θα καταλαβει.

----------


## button

tomhel πόσα μέτρα είσαι απο την κεραία ??

το ίδιο θέμα έχω και εγώ αν και δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα λόγο έλλειψης κάποιων εξαρτημάτων

----------


## tomhel

@vmanos , τωρα τι να κάθομαι να σου εξηγώ...
Εχεις δικιο , εγω ειμαι κλεφτο-wifis - κλεφτο-bandidiwth και  τζαμπατζης και εσυ ο έντιμος , ηθικός άνθρωπος που έχοντας 'μαντικές' ικανότητες ξερει να ξεχωρίζει τους κακους απο το καλους...
Παω πασο , η βλακεία ετσι και αλλιώς είναι ανίκητη..!!

Γιαννη αν εννοεις απο την κεραία του wifi ειμαι ακριβως 260 μετρα ( google earth ) , αλλα ΔΕΝ εχω οπτική επαφη ..
Αν ειχα οπτικη επαφη με το 'σουρωτήρι" θα ειχα καμπάνα σημα..!!

----------


## button

α εγώ είμαι 1300 μέτρα .. 

παντός ωραία κατασκευή εγώ το πέρασα για δορυφορικό πιάτο

----------


## tomhel

Μετα απο μια σχετικη ερευνα στο νετ , αποφασισα να πειραματιστώ με την πιο κατω κεραια..
Ηδη εχω βρει τα υλικα , και θα προχωρήσω αυτες τις μερες στην κατασκευη.
Αν και δεν μπορω να βρω ακριβως το μηκος του pvc σωληνα , αλλα ουτε την διατομη του , θα πειραματιστώ με διαφορους σωληνες για να δω τις διαφορές αλλα και την γενικη απόδοση της κεραιας..
Η yagi εχει ηδη παραγγελθεί αλλα μεχρι να ερθει ας κανουμε και καμια δουλειά... :Tongue: 

33.JPGDiagram Antena Wajanbolic USB[1].jpg

----------


## dalai

> Το θεμα με την εκπομπή ηλ/κης ακτινοβολίας και υγεια το κατέχω αρκετά καλα , και ισως να ειμαι απο τους λίγους που έχουν εξοπλιστεί με οργανα για να την μετράνε.
> Ετσι και αλλιώς το 'μηχανάκι" που θα κανει την ενίσχυση του σήματος θα ειναι εξω απο το σπίτι διπλα απο την κεραία , και το μονο που θα ειναι σε επαφή με εμενα η τον χρήστη του υπολογιστή θα ειναι το καλώδιο usb..
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..!!



Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα υγειας.Εκτος του οτι ειναι παντελως αχριστη τοση υσχις ,δημιουργεις τεραστιο προβλημα σε κοντινους κομβους.Πρεπει να σεβομαστε τετοιους κανονες ,για σωστη συνυπαρξη.Αν εχει καποιος εκει κοντα ενα κομβο και τον φιμωσεις,θα παει να παρει και αυτο 10 βαττ μηχανιμα.Στο τελος δεν θα περναει κανενας σας
Υ.Γ. Ο τροπος σου δεν ειναι σωστος με τους συνομιλιτες σου.Οταν κανεις ερωτησεις επομενο ειναι να ακουσεις διαφορες απαντησεις.Δεν ειναι αναγκη να υπαρχει τοσο επιθετικη σταση σαν αμυνα στο τοσο δα που μας λενε....

----------


## tomhel

Αυτο με την παραπάνω ισχυη δεν το ήξερα..
Ξερω οτι σε συχνότητες ραδιοφώνου τα 1-2watt δεν προκαλούν κανενα απολύτως πρόβλημα στους γυρω , αλλα οτι στα 2.4Ghz το 1 και 2 watt μπορούν να προκαλέσουν τέτοια προβλήματα , δεν το γνώριζα.
Ετσι και αλλιως μετα απο την δικη σου προτροπη δεν εχω σκοπο να παραγγείλω το alfa , απλα μόνο την κεραία..
Παλι καλα που ρωτησα στο φορουμ.
Ξανα σε ευχαριστω..!!


ΥΓ Επίσης θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω και γα το μάθημα προσωπικότητας , αλλα πρέπει να σε πληροφορήσω οτι αυτή εχει πλέον ηδη διαμορφωθεί  τα τελευταία 38 χρονια , και δεν δεχετε υποδείξεις.
Εαν εσυ δεχεσε οι συνομιλητές σου να απαντούν σε ερωτήσεις σου , οχι με απαντήσεις αλλα με αναίδεια , προσβολές  και "ψευτομαγκισμο" , είναι δικο σου θεμα και κρατα το για τον εαυτό σου.
Εγω στην αναίδεια απαντώ με τον ανάλογο τροπο.


ΥΓ2 . Προς moderators.
Πείρα τις απαντήσεις που ηθελα και δεν θελω το τοπικ αυτο να ξεφύγει.
Παρακαλώ κλειδώστε το.

----------


## KOKAR

έχεις δει το παρακάτω λινκ ???

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...highlight=wifi

έχω να σου δώσω πλακετακια για την bi-quad....

----------


## tomhel

Κωστα εχεις π.μ

----------


## dalai

Απο τα 11 διαθεσιμα καναλια που εχει μια ασυρματη καρτα στα 2,4 μονο τα 3 καναλια ειναι εντελως ξεχωριστα μεταξυ τους.Οποτε και το ιδανικο ΑΡ να εχεις (χωρις ενδοδιαμορφωσεις κλπ) Παλι μπορει να "πατας" απο 4 εως και 8 (!!) κοντινα  καναλια ,φιμωνοντας πρακτικα ολη την μπαντα.880px-2.4_GHz_Wi-Fi_channels_(802.11b,g_WLAN).svg.png

----------

